# Helena is here!



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1155

*Linux Mint 8 “Helena” released!*

The team is proud to announce the stable release of Linux Mint 8 Helena.


*www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/helena/thumb_helena-fresh.png​

*Quick steps:*


Download the ISO or the torrent.
While it’s downloading take an overview of the new features and make sure to quickly go through the known issues.
After the ISO is downloaded verify the MD5.
Burn the ISO at low speed and enjoy Linux Mint 8.
 *Introduction to Linux Mint 8:*
 The 8th release of Linux Mint comes with numerous bug fixes and a lot of improvements. In particular Linux Mint 8 comes with support for OEM installs, a brand new Upload Manager, the menu now allows you to configure custom places, the update manager now lets you define packages for which you don’t want to receive updates,the software manager now features multiple installation/removal of software and many of the tools’ graphical interfaces were enhanced.
 This is just a summary of the new features coming with Linux Mint 8. For a complete overview of the new features, please read: “What’s new in Linux Mint 8 Helena”.
*Introduction to the Universal Edition:*
 The Universal Edition is a customized version of the Main Edition with the following differences:


It comes as a liveDVD instead of a liveCD
It comes with built-in support for English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Swedish, Danish, Chinese, Korean, Portuguese/Br, Portuguese/Pt, Arabic, Hungarian, Lithuanian, Galician, Dutch, Russian, Polish, Norwegian, Japanese, Ukrainian, Romanian, Slovenian, Catalan, Greek, Czech, Slovak, Marathi, Norwegian [nynorsk], Croatian, Bulgarian, Turkish, Hindi, Finnish, Hebrew, Serbian, Belarussian, Basque and Bosnian.
It comes with no codecs, no support for restricted formats and no proprietary components.
It features an extra item in the Sound & Video menu which launches the installation of all missing codecs via a built-in .mint file
 The purpose of the Universal Edition is to bring a localized live system to non-English speaking users of Linux Mint and to facilitate the distribution of Linux Mint in countries where software patents are enforceable (USA, Japan).
*System requirements:*
 A minimum of 512MB of RAM is recommended. Once installed the system works fine with as low as 256MB RAM. The installation process deals with 2.5GB of data compressed on a 700MB CD and it can hang or fail on systems with less than 512MB RAM. If you have between 256MB and 512MB RAM you may have to try to install several times.
*Important information and known issues:*
 For a complete list of known issues read the Release Notes.
*Upgrade instructions:*
 To upgrade from Linux Mint 7 “Gloria”, read these instructions.
 To upgrade from Linux Mint 8 “Helena” RC1, read these instructions.
*Download Linux Mint 8*:
 You can download the Main and Universal editions of Linux Mint 8 via torrent or via HTTP:
 Main edition:


size: 688MB LiveCD
 MD5Sum: 06fc2f27f8352a2bac5516b86c020755
Torrent download: *www.linuxmint.com/torrent/LinuxMint-8.iso.torrent
HTTP download: *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=44
 Universal edition:


size: 1GB LiveDVD
 MD5Sum: e297a2cdf1b1c6408ac6a6d76833933a
Torrent download: *www.linuxmint.com/torrent/LinuxMint-8-Universal.iso.torrent
HTTP download: *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=45
 Asia:


*ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/LinuxMint-ISO/stable/8/ (Japan)
*ftp.riken.jp/pub/Linux/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Japan)
 Europe:


*gd.tuwien.ac.at/linux/mint/isos/stable/8/ (Austria)
*mint.nano-box.net/iso/stable/8/ (Bulgaria)
*mirrors.cytanet.com.cy/linux/mint/stable/8/ (Cyprus)
*ftp.klid.dk/ftp/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Denmark)
ftp://ftp.linuxmint-fr.org/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (France)
*linuxmint.cybermirror.org/stable/8/ (Germany) *
*ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Greece)
*ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (Ireland)
ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/pub/linux/linuxmint/isos/stable/8/ (Poland) *
*cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Portugal)
*ftp.df.lth.se/pub/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Sweden)
*mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (UK)
 Northern America:


*mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Canada)
*mirror.amarillolinux.com/linuxmint/stable/8/ (USA)
*mint.ez.by/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (USA)
ftp://linuxfreedom.com/linuxmint/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (USA)
*ftp.cs.rose-hulman.edu/linuxmint/stable/8/ (USA) *
*linuxmint.secsup.org/stable/8/ (USA)
ftp://mirrors.secution.com/linuxmint.com/stable/8/ (USA)
*mira.sunsite.utk.edu/linuxmint/stable/8/ (USA) *
 Rest of the World:


*mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/linuxmint/stable/8/ (Australia) *
ftp://mirror.unej.ac.id/pub/iso/linux-mint/stable/8/ (Indonesia) *
 _* Mirrors marked with a star weren’t fully synched when this announcement was made._
*Enjoy!


*ADDED: *www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1171
*Linux Mint 8 x64 RC1 released!*

Saturday, December 5th, 2009 @ 7:55 pm

The team is proud to announce the release of Linux Mint 8 x64 Helena RC1.


*www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/helena/thumb_helena-fresh.png​ *Quick steps:*


Download the ISO or the torrent.
While it’s downloading look at the  overview of the new features in Linux Mint 8, read the User Guide and make sure to quickly go through the known issues.
After the ISO is downloaded verify the MD5 (as described in the user guide).
Burn the ISO at low speed and enjoy testing Linux Mint 8 x64 RC1.
Report bugs on the dedicated forum thread.
 *Introduction to Linux Mint 8 x64:*
 This x64 edition of Linux Mint 8 is almost identical to the Main Edition but compiled for 64 bit processors (Intel Core 2 Duo, Intel Core 2 Quad, AMD Athlon X2 64 and all x86-64 compliant processors). It comes with all the improvements featured in Linux Mint 8 Helena Main Edition.
*System requirements:*
 An X86_64 64 bit processor (Intel Core 2, AMD X2 64, etc…) .
 A minimum of 512MB of RAM is recommended. Once installed the system works fine with as low as 256MB RAM. The installation process deals with 2.5GB of data compressed on a 700MB CD and it can hang or fail on systems with less than 512MB RAM. If you have between 256MB and 512MB RAM you may have to try to install several times.
*Important information and known issues:*
 As an RC (Release Candidate) this release is targeted at developers and beta-testers who want to help Linux Mint find and correct bugs before the stable release. Please do not use this release as your main desktop. For a complete list of known issues read the Release Notes.
 The upgrade path from Linux Mint 7 x64 will be finalized for the stable release.
*Feedback and bug reports:*
 Please report any bug you may find via the Linux Mint 8 x64 RC1 Bug Thread and give us your feedback on this release by posting a comment right here on the blog.
*Download Linux Mint 8 x64 RC1*:
 You can download Linux Mint 8 x64 RC1 via torrent or via HTTP:
 Size: 686MB LiveCD
MD5Sum: 7320db360aae3d2e119f4eeb6ca893bf
 Torrent download: *www.linuxmint.com/torrent/LinuxMint-8-x64-RC1.iso.torrent
 HTTP download: *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=46
 Asia:


*ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/LinuxMint-ISO/testing/ (Japan)
*ftp.riken.jp/pub/Linux/linuxmint/testing/ (Japan)
 Europe:


*gd.tuwien.ac.at/linux/mint/isos/testing/ (Austria)
*mirrors.cytanet.com.cy/linux/mint/testing/ (Cyprus)
*ftp.klid.dk/ftp/linuxmint/testing/ (Denmark)
ftp://ftp.linuxmint-fr.org/pub/linuxmint.com/testing/ (France)
*linuxmint.cybermirror.org/testing/ (Germany)
*ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/debian/mint/testing/ (Germany)
*mirror.netcologne.de/mint/testing/ (Germany)
*ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/linuxmint/testing/ (Greece)
*ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/testing/ (Ireland)
ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/pub/linux/linuxmint/isos/testing/ (Poland)
*cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/linuxmint/testing/ (Portugal)
*ftp.df.lth.se/pub/linuxmint/testing/ (Sweden)
*mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/linuxmint.com/testing/ (UK)
  Northern America:


*mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/linuxmint/testing/ (Canada)
*mirror.amarillolinux.com/linuxmint/testing/ (USA)
*mint.ez.by/linuxmint.com/testing/ (USA)
ftp://linuxfreedom.com/linuxmint/linuxmint.com/testing/ (USA)
*linuxmint.secsup.org/testing/ (USA)
ftp://mirrors.secution.com/linuxmint.com/testing/ (USA)
  Rest of the World:


*mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/linuxmint/testing/ (Australia)
 *Enjoy!*


------------------------------------*************************************---------------------------------------------------

I prefer Mint over Ubuntu as I like the interface much more and also the out of the box multimedia playback. This is great news for me as I was impressed by Karmic Koala. Putting it on download now. Will test later and may even write a review.


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

I though Helena is some_one_ else who is very _open_!


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> I though Helena is some_one_ else who is very _open_!


What?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Can't you get the meaning? 

Anyway, this well-formatted thread reminds me of good 'ol days when Dark Star used to post about Mandriva.
Thanks Krow. Good job.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Can't you get the meaning?
> 
> Anyway, this well-formatted thread reminds me of good 'ol days when Dark Star used to post about Mandriva.
> Thanks Krow. Good job.


/me takes a bow, saying more to come. 

I just copy pasted from the LM Blog, but I will make sure that all my future posts here are of similar or better quality. Great to have a reader or two around.

PS : The same thread has fewer replies on TE and Linoob.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 30, 2009)

Mint is based on ubuntu kernel right?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Yes but minus most of the bugs and additions of multimedia codecs,etc.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone tried Ubuntu 9.10 here? They have improved a lot. Seriously, installing codecs is not a problem anymore at all. Will give Linux Mint a spin today.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Since Mint takes a month more to release their version, basically they fixes most of the bugs in Ubuntu and of late have made their mark with their in-house features.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2009)

^I am a big time Mint supporter, and use it myself, and hang out at the IRC too. It's just that I was surprised how better Ubuntu was, because I had not used it for a long time, and surprised by how much they had improved. The extra mint-only tools were always handy - although you have to give Ubuntu credit for the documents and settings importer.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

Linux community owes big time to Ubuntu for mass acceptance   But its the purists, who doesn't have anything fruitful to do than just bash a particular company, who behaves in an arrogant manner which spoils the spirit.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2009)

^mint has a version without the codecs, and only open-source tools too. Purists would like to use such versions anyway. And yeah, the particular kind of purists are very irritating, who want to show off how 1337 they are instead of using it as a tool. You use Debian 5?


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^mint has a version without the codecs, and only open-source tools too. Purists would like to use such versions anyway. And yeah, the particular kind of purists are very irritating, who want to show off how 1337 they are instead of using it as a tool. You use Debian 5?


Is that the Universal Edition you are talking about? If so, then how come the universal edition is about 1.05GB while the main one is 688MB? Downloaded the main edition and waiting eagerly for Universal one to complete. Only half an hour more. Damn, just when I was beginning to love Gloria, I have to leave her for the new hottie Helena. I am a very unfaithful partner.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Universal Edition doesnt have codecs and non-free stuff because of restrictions. It is aimed at the non-english speaking users and includes the various languages. This might explain why the difference in size.

I am warning you. Be loyal and just stick with one partner like Arch Linux  No more version or new names!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2009)

lol. I've been sticking to Felicia for some time now. Mebbe it is time to move on.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Universal Edition doesnt have codecs and non-free stuff because of restrictions. It is aimed at the non-english speaking users and includes the various languages. This might explain why the difference in size.


Yes, it does. 


> I am warning you. Be loyal and just stick with one partner like Arch Linux  No more version or new names!!!!!





Anorion said:


> lol. I've been sticking to Felicia for some time now. Mebbe it is time to move on.


Don't you dare get too friendly with my Helena. /me removes Anorion from post of the week nominees list.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 30, 2009)

well one thing in favour of ubuntu that it has wubi.exe
in mint 8 it is missing..
 i m stuned to see today this after download..
basically i need that feature for installing to other's machine who never ever used linux of any kind..
 other wise it is as good as before with all multi media codecs for out of the box support


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> well one thing in favour of ubuntu that it has wubi.exe
> in mint 8 it is missing..
> i m stuned to see today this after download..
> basically i need that feature for installing to other's machine who never ever used linux of any kind..
> other wise it is as good as before with all multi media codecs for out of the box support


I found out after download too. What the ! This is utter nonsense. I have burned and installed Helena and I can't seem to like her too much. It took me two hours to install as I have never done non-Wubi installations. I have no clue what to do now. I installed it on my backup HDD as on my OS HDD it was just not installing. Giving me damn no root directory specified error. Mint being targetted at newbies like myself is a serious PITA to install. Looking forward to completely removing it and reinstalling it on my OS HDD. Someone please guide this poor soul.  How to do a PITA free non Wubi install of Helena on an HDD with 2 NTFS partitions with XP and 7 installed?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone tried Ubuntu 9.10 here? They have improved a lot. Seriously, installing codecs is not a problem anymore at all. Will give Linux Mint a spin today.


I made a bootable USB. Its working great. Software management tool is kinda cool. Best part is the mockup of future releases of Software Center. It will be awesome. 
*wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=show&redirect=SoftwareStore


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 30, 2009)

It will not install on ntfs or fat if not using wubi.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

You just have to create an ext3 partition for "root" and a swap partition for "swap". Then during installation, choose "Manual" for Partitioning and then choose the desired ext3 parition for "/" mount point and Swap partition for "swap". Simple. Just be careful while partitioning and its names. Its not c: or d:
Linux names partitions differently.
Krow you have 2 disks so it will be marked as /dev/hda & /dev/hdb. ( or sda & sdb)
Same with partitions and its numbering.
1st parition on the 1st HDD: /dev/hda1
2nd partition on the 1st HDD: /dev/hda2

Similarly
1st partition on the 2nd HDD: /dev/hdb1
2nd partition on the 2nd HDD: /dev/hdb2

Since you have 2 ntfs partitions on your 2nd disk, create an ext3 parition, which will be named as /dev/hdb3 if primary or /dev/hda5, if logical. Just choose the partitions mount-points accordingly and you will learn how simple itis to install any distro.

Check the FAQ section for more details.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2009)

i thought a new geek girl on the forum 
thanks for the updates krow 
worth trying this


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> You just have to create an ext3 partition for "root" and a swap partition for "swap". Then during installation, choose "Manual" for Partitioning and then choose the desired ext3 parition for "/" mount point and Swap partition for "swap". Simple. Just be careful while partitioning and its names. Its not c: or d:
> Linux names partitions differently.
> Krow you have 2 disks so it will be marked as /dev/hda & /dev/hdb. ( or sda & sdb)
> Same with partitions and its numbering.
> ...


Yeah the names were sda* for disk1 and sdb* for disk2. Is it safe to do the same with an ext4 partition? Just asking, my partition manager doesn't have ext4 support though. I am skeptical of doing it at boot time though. I will make an ext3 partition for now. How much for the swap should I allocate?

I say that the boot time partitioning is kinda bad because I had allocated 30GB to an ext3 partition and 2GB for Linux Swap. Then I clicked on ext3 and clicked forward. It gave me the same no drive specified for root error.

Thanks for help Rahim.



vishalgmistry said:


> i thought a new geek girl on the forum
> thanks for the updates krow
> worth trying this


She is the new hottie on the Internet, but of a different kind. Gloria was easy to get to as she could be gotten to from the Windows. But Helena says that this is cheap treatment. So, it is difficult to get to her. Guess some babes are difficult to get to.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

ext4 still is not "stable/reliable", so stick with ext3. Use Gparted Live CD for partitioning needs.
You should allocate at least 500 MB for swap and a 10 GB "root" partition would be enough. Further if you are planning to do distro hopping,why not create a separate partition ,which will be mounted on "/home" where all your personal data and preferences would be stored and saved? SO next time if you want to install any other distro, simply share that "/home" partition 

As for "Boot time error" i think you have to select the ext3 partition (30GB) and click on "Edit" and then mount it as "/"

Why not come on #krow and i might help you with the process?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

The Perfect Desktop - Linux Mint 8 (Helena)

QAENING: USE "CUstom" Mode when paritioning and dont use "Use Entire Disk " option. I still dont know why this destructive method is used by Linux install. How moronic is it to wipe out the whole drive and loose data?


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> The Perfect Desktop - Linux Mint 8 (Helena)
> 
> QAENING: USE "CUstom" Mode when paritioning and dont use "Use Entire Disk " option. I still dont know why this destructive method is used by Linux install. How moronic is it to wipe out the whole drive and loose data?


That was the place I had gone to. Even I agree that the method is rubbish although there is no data on my OS HDD. Now the problem is that, I use custom partitioning method. Then it allows me to install mint on my second HDD, but not on the OS HDD, even though I made an ext3 partition and a swap area. I then clicked on the ext3 partition and then clicked forward. It gave me the same BS error. No root directory specified. How come I can't install on the OS HDD? If I use the auto detect and install method, then it installs on my second HDD. When I disconnected the second HDD, the auto install mode disappears. Custom partitioning does not work. What is wrong here?


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> QAENING: USE "CUstom" Mode when paritioning and dont use "Use Entire Disk " option. I still dont know why this destructive method is used by Linux install. *How moronic is it to wipe out the whole drive and loose data?*



True. This option should be the last one. 

@krow 
download Partedmagic iso and burn it on a CD. It has Gparted, clonezilla, various other utilities to make things easy.

*sourceforge.net/projects/partedmag...ic 4.6/pmagic_clonezilla-4.6.iso.zip/download


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

^Its on download now. Thanks. I was unable to install Sabayon 5 and OpenSUSE 11.1 on my Hitachi 160GB OS HDD. But on my backup HDD, all were willing to get installed.  Does Mr. Linus hate Hitachi?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2009)

^I think there might be some _jhol-jhal_ with Primary Master and Primary Slave?

output of this command plz


> fdisk -l


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> QAENING: USE "CUstom" Mode when paritioning and dont use "Use Entire Disk " option. I still dont know why this destructive method is used by Linux install. How moronic is it to wipe out the whole drive and loose data?



Its there for ease of use. For novice Linux users.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2009)

^So what do you assume? People don't have any other data in their HDD? Pictures,videos,audios etc are OS independent and cherishing for many.
Novices, in the excitement of installing Linux, might not understand what THAT option will do to their data.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I agree. Any default installation that wipes your HD is... umm... a bummer <insert strong explitives here>.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^I think there might be some _jhol-jhal_ with Primary Master and Primary Slave?
> 
> output of this command plz




```
krow@krow-desktop ~ $ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 164.7 GB, 164696555520 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xea28ea28

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        3239    26017236    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            3240        9828    52926142+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda3            9829       12868    24418800    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda4           12869       17576    37817010   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x3ce9898b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               2       60801   488376000    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5               2       29869   239914678+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6           33659       60801   218026116    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb7           29870       33496    29133846   83  Linux
/dev/sdb8           33497       33658     1301233+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```
Its almost a complete bouncer for me. All I can make out is sda* is my Hitachi HDD, having XP/7/Ubuntu(Wubi) on 3 NTFS partitions and the fourth one was were I installed Gloria(Wubi) and where Helena does not want to live. sdb* is my second HDD with 2 drives full of most of my data. Then there are two more, one with Helena and the other swap. Now what i s sdb1? Can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^So what do you assume? People don't have any other data in their HDD? Pictures,videos,audios etc are OS independent and cherishing for many.
> Novices, in the excitement of installing Linux, might not understand what THAT option will do to their data.



I don't assume that but I don't think this option to be of much a worry. A person will offcourse understand that when they say "Wipe complete HDD" then it mean "It will DEL all data". So the warning is already given. Its then upon users to proceed or not.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sdb1 is a partition on your second HDD. In sdbx, here x is your partition number.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 2, 2009)

> I am warning you. Be loyal and just stick with one partner like Arch Linux  No more version or new names!!!!!


Join the Cult. You know you want too  . All jokes aside I've found Helena to be interesting . Recently I ran Sabayon 5 Live though and I must say I'm quite impressed. The time has come to try one of the above . If I do Sabayon I'll post a review soon. 

The Hard Disk Partitioning portion of all Linux Installs has been a bane in the install procedure for a long time. I'm agreeing with G5 here and going to say that the wipe the hard drive clean option is the best way to start for a person new to Linux. Including a backup option to backup to a Pen Drive or External Disk Drive would be godly as well. But I don't see that happening. 

That said I happen to have gotten the subject Unix to teach and I sort of need a Live CD I could give to all my students so that they can practice the commands in Lab or at home. Does Helena also have  Live CD version that would work. Is this what I need *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=44 .


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Join the Cult. You know you want too  . All jokes aside I've found Helena to be interesting . Recently I ran Sabayon 5 Live though and I must say I'm quite impressed. The time has come to try one of the above . If I do Sabayon I'll post a review soon.
> 
> The Hard Disk Partitioning portion of all Linux Installs has been a bane in the install procedure for a long time. I'm agreeing with G5 here and going to say that the wipe the hard drive clean option is the best way to start for a person new to Linux. Including a backup option to backup to a Pen Drive or External Disk Drive would be godly as well. But I don't see that happening.
> 
> That said I happen to have gotten the subject Unix to teach and I sort of need a Live CD I could give to all my students so that they can practice the commands in Lab or at home. Does Helena also have  Live CD version that would work. Is this what I need *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=44 .



*ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/8/LinuxMint-8.iso

This one I downloaded and it is live CD.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2009)

sdb1 is extended partition. Inside it there are two logical partitions - sdb5 and sdb6. You can see from the start and end address.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

Burnt parted magic. Will boot with it and report later on in the evening mostly.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

```
Disk /dev/sda: 164.7 GB, 164696555520 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xea28ea28

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        3239    26017236    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            3240        9828    52926142+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda3            9829       12868    24418800    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda4           12869       20023    57472537+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5           12869       20023    57472506   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x3ce9898b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               2       60801   488376000    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5               2       29869   239914678+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6           33659       60801   218026116    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb7           29870       33496    29133846   83  Linux
/dev/sdb8           33497       33658     1301233+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```
Now is this okay Rahim?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

^You are good to go  
Choose sdb8 as 'linux-swap' & sda5 as "/"


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

Gotta woo Helena again. Damn, this needs patience. Before I take the plunge, can someone tell me how to erase Helena installed in HDD2 without losing GRUB loader. Last time I did, I had to boot from Helena Live CD. Also, this process has made Karmic and XP inaccessible, although 7 is accessible.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice posting Krow 

I hav been out of the tech foruming scene for quite a long time now. Well...am now gonna upgrade my Gloria right now. Was actually planning to try Sabayon 5...now I hav changed my mind


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Nice posting Krow
> 
> I hav been out of the tech foruming scene for quite a long time now. Well...am now gonna upgrade my Gloria right now. Was actually planning to try Sabayon 5...now I hav changed my mind



Go ahead, try out Sabayon 5 too. Its way better than 4.2.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Nice posting Krow
> 
> I hav been out of the tech foruming scene for quite a long time now. Well...am now gonna upgrade my Gloria right now. Was actually planning to try Sabayon 5...now I hav changed my mind


Thanks a lot!


----------



## hotshot05 (Dec 5, 2009)

On the download page(URL: *www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=44), it says that the version available for download has Gnome only.

Is KDE 4.3 inbuilt in Linux Mint 8 or will the version including KDE 4.3 be available later.

Those who have already tried out Mint 8, please reply.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

^Community Editions of Linux Mint
It comes with KDE and XFCE.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

I must say, Mint would look crap with KDE, even though I like KDE. Mint makes Gnome look great, something which Ubuntu, sadly does not, at least not for me.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

openSUSE, Mandriva, PCLinuxOS  etc and even Arch & Fedora gives the love deserved by KDE. I began to shift towards KDE after installing openSUSE 10.3 itself anf then using that distro for 6 motnhs, upgrading to KDE4 all the time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

DE is a matter of personal preference. I personally like KDE but then again I'm left to live with GNOME due to my old machine. Just today I installed LXDE & was quite happy with it. XFCE fails to excite me. When I get a new machine, I'll surely install the latest KDE.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2009)

hmmm.... gave helena a spin (finally)... cleared out Fedora 11 and Ubuntu 9.10 to do it. Pretty impressed with it, as is usual with Mint versions. Really dumbed down though... the shutdown options have explanations for restarts and the like. Didnt notice it before, it was there. Irritated with the default google search, which gives no image and news tabs, but that was always a problem I had with mint. Apart from that, the new gnome themes are kickass. Really like what they have done to the control panel equivalent... hadnt noticed that before also, if it was there. Would love to see Mint with KDE, but I dont really like KDE, too buggy for me. The only time I have used KDE is with Sabayon. When it comes to desktop environments, I am totally a fan of BlackBox. BB allows such easy customization, that it feels great just to be able to tweak the smallest of things, all by editing a simple text file. And the plugins, themes available etc. It makes for a great Windows shell replacement too, but a little buggy on Vista, and buggier on 7.

Getting irritated with having to constantly re-install newer distros. Drifting towards Arch or Gentoo... think will do that next, if I ever feel like I really need to un-install Mint now. Spent about a day and a half customizing my Vista desktop and my Mint desktop to cross link to each other. The "home" folders of the Vista and the Mint installations are the same now, and the download managers are pointed to the same location.  Used the same icon sets too. Gnome is not letting me use custom icons on the home folder though. Even when I customize it individually, it is reverting back to the defaults. Donno how to change this, was a pain changing it in Vista too. 

Improvement over the month old Ubuntu, definately. However, must say that 9.10 has come a long way, installed graphic card drivers and restricted formats pretty easily, didnt have to pull the whole buy for free trick from Fluendo. Again. Anyone tried the new SUSE? still does that there?

Oh yeah, one more thing, can anyone just give me, in one line, what I need to add to fstab to automount dev/sda1 on startup? Tried a few online tutorials. One just did something that wouldnt let me mount it even after startup, and another didnt seem to do anything.


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2009)

> UUID=287808DD7808AC1L /media/music ntfs-3g defaults 0 0



UUID=<some letters and digits> <mountpoint> <filesystem_type> 0 0

Find out UUID of the partition by using "sudo blkid" command. Use ext3, ext4 or ntfs-3g in filesystem depending upon filesystem type.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

^Anorion just use this in your fstab file


> /dev/sda1 /media/mount-poiny ntfs-3g defauilts 0 0



You can use UUID too. See kanjar's post.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

If you are into GUI, then use pysdm. Just apt-get it. 

*www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1171

Linux Mint 8 "Helena" x64 RC1 released. Now this is fast work by the Mint team. Just checked out on Wikipedia. Usually takes them around a month to do so. Hopw x64 final is released soon, which I'm going to install on /dev/sda5. 

First post edited.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

^Speaking linux language already  /dev/sda5


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Bhai dheere dheere Linux ka chaska lag raha hai.


----------



## hotshot05 (Dec 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Community Editions of Linux Mint
> It comes with KDE and XFCE.



Checked out the link. It seems that the version of Mint 8 including KDE is not yet available.

Will check it out after a few days again.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

^Why don't you download and install mint and then install KDE from the software manager? The entry is kubuntu-desktop IIRC.


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

I though Helena is someone else who is very open!
_________________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 30, 2009)

If someone is interested in changing their Ubuntu Karmic to Helena, I have done it and posted a short tut at my blog:
*www.khattam.info/2009/12/26/howto-change-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-to-linuxmint-8-helena/


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

^ nice guide thx Khattam


----------

